# Katakawan, dun din pala ang uwi



## montysupreme

Hi guys, i am trying to learn tagalog but i am having so much trouble finding out what all the words mean seriously, hardest language ever to translate? 

Could someone please help me out with this translation?

1) What does "Katakawan!" mean? Context: "Hahahaha!  Katakawan! Thanks for the half-cooked noodles hon! I still love you though. ♥"

2) What does this mean? (in response to above sentence)

"Hon? dun din pala ang uwi.. )" followed by a reply "Naman!!"

3) What's this in english? 

"Ano ng balita sayo?"

"Eto.. ayos lang naman.. nageenjoy sa bagong family.. sa 247.. "

"Really? What account mo dyan?"

"really? Pangumaga? Hmm.. Sales din?"


4) Most important... what on earth does "Usap tayo" mean??

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DotterKat

montysupreme said:


> 1) What does "Katakawan!" mean? Context: "Hahahaha!  Katakawan! Thanks for the half-cooked noodles hon! I still love you though. ♥"
> 
> *Katakawan* in this context means gluttony or simply having a large appetite.
> "_What a glutton!_ Thanks for the half-cooked......."
> 
> 
> 2) What does this mean? (in response to above sentence)
> 
> "Hon? dun din pala ang uwi.. )" followed by a reply "Naman!!"
> 
> "Honey? _It all comes to that anywa_y? / _And after all that_....?
> "_Come on_!"
> 
> 3) What's this in english?
> 
> "Ano ng balita sayo?"
> 
> "_So what's up with you? / __So what's new with you?"_
> 
> "Eto.. ayos lang naman.. nageenjoy sa bagong family.. sa 247.. "
> 
> "_I'm OK, having fun with my new family."_
> 
> "Really? What account mo dyan?"
> 
> "_Really? What (type of) account to you have / handle there?_"
> 
> "really? Pangumaga? Hmm.. Sales din?"
> 
> _"Really? Morning shift?.... You also do sales / You're also in the sales department?"
> _
> 
> 4) Most important... what on earth does "Usap tayo" mean??
> 
> _"Let's talk / chat."_
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



The only thing I don't get is " sa 247". Could it mean 24/7, as in "I am enjoying my new family 24/7 (I am enjoying them all the time, spending all my time with them, etc.)?


----------



## montysupreme

Thank you so much dotter!

It makes sense to me now, i think the 247 is referring to working as a telemarketer in sales on a 24/7 help line maybe... and she might have to work the early morning shift. and the new family might be the new co-workers. thats my guess anyway


----------



## montysupreme

btw: this part here -

"Hon? dun din pala ang uwi.. )" followed by a reply "Naman!!"

"Honey? It all comes to that anyway? / And after all that....?
"Come on!"

when she says "dun din pala ang uwi..."

could that be interpreted as a (joking) sexual innuendo in tagalog? just wondering...


----------



## DotterKat

montysupreme said:


> when she says "dun din pala ang uwi..."
> 
> could that be interpreted as a (joking) sexual innuendo in tagalog? just wondering...



Not necessarily so, and I would even say, probably not.

The only way to say definitively is by knowing the lines that come before it. As it is, I would say "_dun din pala ang uwi_" translates into something like:

"After all that to-do / brouhaha / turmoil / hassle, it all comes down to this?"
(That is, a situation that seemingly was a big deal turns out to be nothing at all.)

However, as I said only the complete context will confirm the real meaning. It could also be as you say, a sexual innuendo, again depending on the preceding lines (but I still say probably not).


----------



## montysupreme

DotterKat said:


> Not necessarily so, and I would even say, probably not.
> 
> The only way to say definitively is by knowing the lines that come before it. As it is, I would say "_dun din pala ang uwi_" translates into something like:
> 
> "After all that to-do / brouhaha / turmoil / hassle, it all comes down to this?"
> (That is, a situation that seemingly was a big deal turns out to be nothing at all.)
> 
> However, as I said only the complete context will confirm the real meaning. It could also be as you say, a sexual innuendo, again depending on the preceding lines (but I still say probably not).



oh ok thank you! here is the context it was in. what do you think?

----------------------------------------------------------------
Just got over the craving for chicken and Pancit Canton with Allen Encanda [note: name]. Hahahaha! Katakawan! Thanks for the half-cooked noodles hon! I still love you though. 
----------------------------------------------------------------

and the guy in question, apparently likes her in a romantic way, but she doesn't have the same feelings back and views him as a friend.

a different friend then posts reply:

----------------------------------------------------------------
 Hon? dun din pala ang uwi.. )
----------------------------------------------------------------

and so i was wondering if it was possibly a form of light teasing, suggesting that she did something with the guy mentioned "after" eating the noodles

i could be way off here, just my guess still 

also: did you receive my PM?


----------



## DotterKat

That is not how I see it at all.

Look at these two lines (as I understand it, these lines are from an open chat room):

"Thanks for the half-cooked noodles hon! I still love you though."
"Hon? dun din pala ang uwi." (posted by a third party)

To me, "_Hon? dun din pala ang uwi," _is indeed written in a chiding tone but in response to the preceding line in which the word "honey" was used, probably for the first time.

Let's say there are two casual interlocutors and one suddenly comes up with the line:

"By the way, thanks for cooking the noodles *dear* / *honey* / *cutie pie*."

A third party listening in, and who is aware that the two principal interlocutors are just casual acquaintances could then think (or say):

"_*Honey?*_ (_*Dear?*_) (_*Cutie pie?*_) It always comes down to that doesn't it....."

Meaning all this casual talk about noodles, cravings for chicken and everything else under the sun always comes down in the end to trying to hit on someone (flirt with someone).
However, as chat conversations are often so idiosyncratic, I cannot say for certain that that is indeed the meaning.

It is for this reason that you would probably do better posting that PM to me on the open forum for other people to contribute their thoughts on the matter.  I took a glance at that PM and I could give you my take on it, but other members might have a better response.


----------



## montysupreme

ahhh! hahaha. yea that makes sense to me now... thanks for your help again ! : )

ok i'll make a new thread, thats a good idea


----------



## niernier

montysupreme said:


> btw: this part here -
> 
> "Hon? dun din pala ang uwi.. )" followed by a reply "Naman!!"
> 
> "Honey? It all comes to that anyway? / And after all that....?
> "Come on!"
> 
> when she says "dun din pala ang uwi..."
> 
> could that be interpreted as a (joking) sexual innuendo in tagalog? just wondering...




In my opinion, I have to agree with DotterKat that after all the casual talk about noodles being half-cooked, it all boils to hitting or flirting with someone. So the third party comments on it and says "Hon? So that's what you really wanted to say." I interpret it that way.


----------

